# portable rechargable spotlight



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out the Olympia line of lights. A lot of the surf guys up on Montauk use them and they are truly waterproof.

http://www.olympiaproducts.com/products/flashlights.html


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I ditched my rechargeable after using a buds battery powered one in the Keys for a week. The same batteries lasted for the entire trip. And when you are way back camping with no access to electricity. It's a lot easier to swap some batteries and it's instant light again. I did a whole lot of research on the battery powered ones. And I ended up getting a Waypoint a few yeas ago and couldn't be happier with it. It's very compact and light. No wait and no charging cords or bases to keep up with. Plus you can run off DC in your car/boat to save on battery life. Like when you are gator hunting all night. Or making a long run back to the ramp. [smiley=2cents.gif]

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Streamlight174-WayPoint174-Spotlight/1214778.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D10000050%26Ne%3D10000050%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DFlashlight%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26WTz_st%3DSearchRefinements%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26search%3DFlashlight%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26x%3D-738%26y%3D-52&Ntt=Flashlight&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Would these work well as a spot light? They look like flashlights.



> Check out the Olympia line of lights.  A lot of the surf guys up on Montauk use them and they are truly waterproof.
> 
> http://www.olympiaproducts.com/products/flashlights.html


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Funny but I bought a waypoint, LED with lithium rechargeable batteries about a year ago. Although the beam is a little too narrow it was fine until the 4th or 5th time I recharged it, the little pin in the charging port pulled out with the charging cord. They won't warranty that and the repair with shipping is not worth it. Also, even though I never got it wet or left it in the boat all of the screws and the lanyard loop rusted.



> I ditched my rechargeable after using a buds battery powered one in the Keys for a week. The same batteries lasted for the entire trip. And when you are way back camping with no access to electricity. It's a lot easier to swap some batteries and it's instant light again. I did a whole lot of research on the battery powered ones. And I ended up getting a Waypoint a few yeas ago and couldn't be happier with it. It's very compact and light. No wait and no charging cords or bases to keep up with. Plus you can run off DC in your car/boat to save on battery life. Like when you are gator hunting all night. Or making a long run back to the ramp. [smiley=2cents.gif]
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Streamlight174-WayPoint174-Spotlight/1214778.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D10000050%26Ne%3D10000050%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DFlashlight%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26WTz_st%3DSearchRefinements%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26search%3DFlashlight%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26x%3D-738%26y%3D-52&Ntt=Flashlight&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I use this one.
http://www.basspro.com/Optronics-QR2001-NightBlaster-Rechargeable-Spotlight/product/52298/
Works off internal battery or power plug.

Extra batteries can be had from batteries plus for extended trip real cheap.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Bringing this thread back to life because I need a recommendation. I've been looking at the streamlight waypoint rechargeable. Open to feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve had this one and the larger one on my boats for over 8 years and still use them. The small one floats and I’ve real world tested it. Bright as you need. 
https://www.amazon.com/STANLEY-FL5W10-Waterproof-Rechargeable-Spotlight/dp/B003UVCY00


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks, Mac!

Anybody use the NoCry? That one has a little bit better reviews than the Stanley.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Thanks, Mac!
> 
> Anybody use the NoCry? That one has a little bit better reviews than the Stanley.


Haha just looked at that nocry 2 days ago, it looks good . Im in the same situation.seems like its a bright light but what brand is that lol


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a Stanley FatMax slightly different than the one Smack posted (possibly an older model of that light). This one has an integrated stand on the top of the light. I didn't pay for it it was given to me but I really like it. I've had it for years now. I like that it has a cig lighter charging plug, I just leave it under the seat of my truck plugged in and it's always there and ready when I need it.

Highly recommended


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I have a couple Stanley FatMax SL10 rechargeable spotlights. Super bright, durable, and hold the charge a long time. I don’t think they are advertised as waterproof though.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

not2shabby said:


> Thanks, Mac!
> 
> Anybody use the NoCry? That one has a little bit better reviews than the Stanley.


I've had the NoCry for a year and a half. It's been great. It's been soaked and left in the boat multiple days and still holding up great. I like that I can plug it in the 12v on my dash and use it if it dies. Battery lasts a long time though. I've never ran out of battery unless I use for multiple trips without charging. It's also compact but super bright.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

This line caught my eye since it's 6000 lumens vs 1K for the others mentioned. Cheaper too. IPX 6 rating. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QC3319R/ref=psdc_2445457011_t3_B003UVCY00?th=1 
I have a couple of old Coleman 1+ million candle power units that still work, but only when plugged in.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I use one of these. Keep it charged and leave in my console. Our cans shift around in the inlets quite a bit here and this little thing can light up a marker really well...like 50-100 yards well! It’s a pencil beam, so it doesn’t effect your night vision nor flood the entire water way with light. Comes from China, but they are legit-
http://www.dereelight.com/nm800-4s.php


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I like the milwaukee that uses m18 power tool batteries.


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

CaptainSam said:


> I like the milwaukee that uses m18 power tool batteries.


These rock


----------

